# [A] SKYWALL (EU - Malfurion / Blutdurst) Rekrutiert



## Dragan19 (13. September 2011)

*SKYWALL Rekrutiert*
*EU - Malfurin Allianz*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swlCz2D2OXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*SKYWALL [SKY] hinterlässt bereits seit längerer Zeit ihre Spuren in World of Warcraft. Gegründet wurde die Gilde kurz nach der Veröffentlichung der zweiten Erweiterung von World of Warcraft, "Wrath of the Lichking" von Freunden, Bekannten und WoW Gamer Freunden. Von diesen sind leider kaum noch welche übrig, da manche aufgehört haben oder Pausen aus Privatlichen gründen einlegen mussten, sodass SKYWALL eine 2 – 3 Monatige zwangs Pause engelegt hat und nun wieder aktiv dabei ist. SKY besteht zurzeit aus 10 Mitgliedern. Diesen ist es vor allem wichtig, dass in ihrer Gilde keine große Anonymität herrscht. Sie sind ein bunt gemischter Haufen, man findet dort Familien, Nachbarn, Freunde, Arbeitskollegen, Hardcoregamer ebenso wie Gelegenheitspieler. 

Wenn sich viele der Mitglieder auch durch das Spiel kennen gelernt haben, so sind in manchen Fällen auch Freundschafften im realen Leben daraus gewachsen, so dass sich die Spieler auch untereinander besuchen. SKYWALL hat ihren Schwerpunkt im PvE und den 10 Spieler Raid Modus, wobei die Ziele der einzelnen Gildenmitglieder ganz unterschiedlich sein können. * *

Aber sei es, einem Mitglied bei der Vervollständigung einer Sammlung zu helfen, einem anderen bei seinem Quests hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen oder einfach nur jemandem bei kleinen Problemen zu unterstützen – es werden sich immer Mitglieder finden, die bereit sind zu helfen. * *

Generell sind sie der Ansicht, dass * *World of Warcraft so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten bietet, Spaß zu haben, dass immer etwas für jeden dabei ist, und so liegt ihre höchste Priorität nicht nur auf speziellen Aktivitäten, sondern auch auf der Vielseitigkeit des Angebots an ihre Mitglieder. Ihre Mitglieder beteiligen sich für vieles, wie Arenen, Gewertete oder Ungewertete Battlegrounds, Schlachtzüge, Dungeons oder einfache Events. Eine Besonderheit die SKYWALL auszeichnet sind die Familiären Umgebungen, die Freundlichkeiten sowie Hilfsbereitschafften und der Zusammenhalt. 

Geburtstage der Gildenmitglieder haben auch einen hohen Stellenwert innerhalb der Gilde. So ist es üblich, dass sich das glückliche Geburtstagskind ein "Geburtstagsevent" wünschen darf. Dabei ist es völlig egal, worum es sich handelt. * *

Für mehr Informationen, wendet euch direkt Ingame an die Gildenleitung oder schaut weiter in unserem Forum auf "Allgemeine Gilden Bestimmungen". Dort findet ihr die Raitage,- Zeiten sowie alles andere von SKYWALL. * 



*www.skywall.gilden-welten.de

www.youtube.com/user/SKYWALL11



**Rekrutierung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druide 

 Fernkampf High 
 Heilung Low 
 Nahkampf Low 
 Tank Low 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hexenmeister 

 Fernkampf High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jäger 

 Fernkampf Low 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger 

 Nahkampf Low 
 Tank High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Magier 

 Fernkampf High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin 

 Heilung Medium 
 Nahkampf Low 
 Tank High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester

 Fernkampf High 
 Heilung Medium 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schamane 

 Fernkampf High 
 Heilung High 
 Nahkampf High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurke 

 Nahkampf High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todesritter 

 Nahkampf High 
 Tank High *


----------

